
Beyond the One and Only Truth - kunkelast
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/cross-check/pluralism-beyond-the-one-and-only-truth/
======
zzo38computer
It is interesting. My own opinion is that only mathematical truth can be
"true" and "real", although any expression of that is necessarily short of the
absolute truth. The universe and laws of physics may be an instantiation of
that, but it may be deterministic or nondeterministic I don't know, or, even
more strange, maybe there are equally valid ways for it to be either. It is
true though that a scientific theory can only make a model of what it is,
rather than the absolute law of physics. But there can be more than one way
that works. Even if there is one correct way, scientific experiments cannot
prove stuff absolutely like you can with mathematics, anyways. This article
seems to suggest even more than what I have, maybe (I am not sure exactly what
they are saying).

~~~
yesenadam
Why use scare quotes in your second sentence? If you meant

Only mathematical truth can be true and real.

then why not say so. Secondly - that sentence doesn't seem a mathematical
truth, being _about_ not _in_ mathematics, and if true would be its own
counterexample.

